# Wrist Pain



## Sniper (Jun 15, 2012)

I work with a small group of guys and we have a system in which we prep, prime, paint, etc. I am the designated "cutter" of the group while my co-worker rolls behind me. Hence, I am torquing my right wrist repetitively (sometimes up to 12 hours a day.)

After completing a large warehouse, I noticed my wrist began to ache. Are painters prone to carpal tunnel? 

Any tips on alleviating the pain or exercises that strengthen the wrist?

I'm curious if any of the veterans have repercussions from years of painting...

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes painter's are prone to carpal tunnel. Get a couple of professional opinions before you opt for the knife.

The most noticeable thing I've observed with those learning and starting out in the profession is the "white knuckle - death grip" they have on the brush. It even looks like it hurts. LOL Find a brush that fits your hand and fits your needs. I barely have any holding grip on mine when I'm brushing, just enough to find the balance point and keep it steady.

As I got older, I have noticed days where the wrist hurt. A little bit of aspirin creme and down to the local drugstore to get some slip on elastic wrist braces did the trick for me. Hand wash them at the end of the day so they don't lose the elastic properties or get real funky smelling. Notice I said aspirin creme? Don't go putting any icy-hot or ben-gay on under the brace.....trust me.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Painting can be hard on the body, no doubt. Exercise, eat right, and try to get proper rest. I have 30 yrs in the trade and feel it more some days than other days. I think Im in pretty good shape for my age. I will be 50 in 3 months, and up until a year or so ago I was racing quads almost every weekend after a 50 hour week of climbing ladders, etc. If you think painting is hard on your body, try motocross racing on a quad.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Yes painter's are prone to carpal tunnel. Get a couple of professional opinions before you opt for the knife.
> 
> The most noticeable thing I've observed with those learning and starting out in the profession is the "white knuckle - death grip" they have on the brush. It even looks like it hurts. LOL Find a brush that fits your hand and fits your needs. I barely have any holding grip on mine when I'm brushing, just enough to find the balance point and keep it steady.
> 
> As I got older, I have noticed days where the wrist hurt. A little bit of aspirin creme and down to the local drugstore to get some slip on elastic wrist braces did the trick for me. Hand wash them at the end of the day so they don't lose the elastic properties or get real funky smelling. Notice I said aspirin creme? Don't go putting any icy-hot or ben-gay on under the brace.....trust me.


 
:laughing:, I trust you:yes:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Having just gone through some elbow issues I'll share what my doc told me.

Assuming you've never had problems taking either, get some over the counter anti-inflammatory/pain reliever such as Aleve *or* Ibuprofen (not both) and use according to directions. Pick up a wrist brace you can wear when working. During off hours, rest it as much as possible.

See if you can rotate duties. It's the constant repetitative motion that gets you.

After a week, see your own doctor.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Mine get numb after a long stretch. I get it in both wrists...the stranger...ha ha.

I also use a mud pan when I tape, so for 4 to 6 days solid I have a pan in my left hand and knives in my right. If I am cutting in all day its the same. Sometimes there are sharp shooting pains, or a dull ache. Sometimes months of relief for no reason.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Mine get numb after a long stretch. I get it in both wrists...the stranger...ha ha.
> 
> I also use a mud pan when I tape, so for 4 to 6 days solid I have a pan in my left hand and knives in my right. If I am cutting in all day its the same. Sometimes there are sharp shooting pains, or a dull ache. Sometimes months of relief for no reason.


 If you use a Mouse while on the computer...then you will really have a lot of aggravation from that . I have had plenty of carpal tunnel probs . Use the brace when sleeping and using the mouse , it really helps . I have not had as much pain as I have had previously because I mostly use the laptop now to chat on these forums .


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

We all know how you Really hurt your wrist. . My 10k post.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Sniper said:


> I work with a small group of guys and we have a system in which we prep, prime, paint, etc. I am the designated "cutter" of the group while my co-worker rolls behind me. Hence, I am torquing my right wrist repetitively (sometimes up to 12 hours a day.)
> 
> After completing a large warehouse, I noticed my wrist began to ache. Are painters prone to carpal tunnel?
> 
> ...


Being a Sniper with wrist pain is not cool.I think.:blink:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Switch hands. I'm a lefty, but have learned to cut in using both.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

ProWallGuy said:


> Switch hands. I'm a lefty, but have learned to cut in using both.


I have used both hands for cutting for 30 years and I still have the Carpal Tunnel in the Right hand although it is the one that I utilize the most . I find the rolling to be very hard because it is the handle that bothers me...the gripping and the same goes for using a shovel or rake...although that has some good points around the putting in the garden time of year ! :thumbsup: I'm also going to be 50 in September , thus showing some signs of getting older I guess and of working in the same trade for over 30 years .


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

Ive been painting for 26 yrs. My wrist started to hurt over 10 yrs ago, on and off.I almost went for the carpull tunnel surgery, but didnt. Im glad i didnt, most people who ive talked to who got it had mediocre results.Grinding fires up my wrists,as well as scraping.I find that if i wear work gloves(the cotton ones with the rubber dots) while brushing siding helps a lot.The gloves stick to the brush,and you dont have to grip it as tight all day.
When my wrists flare up i just wear the braces,and take motrin.Its usually gone before long.


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

Sissy!


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

Come on over to Ct well see whos a sissy


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

playedout6 said:


> :thumbsup: I'm also going to be 50 in September , thus showing some signs of getting older I guess and of working in the same trade for over 30 years .


You too? Cool :thumbsup: What day? I turn 50 on Sept 14th :yes:


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

Rick the painter said:


> Come on over to Ct well see whos a sissy


No sissy, you come to Philly! lol


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

PhillysFinest said:


> No sissy, you come to Philly! lol


Rocky Balboa is from Philly. He's pretty tough


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Woodland said:


> You too? Cool :thumbsup: What day? I turn 50 on Sept 14th :yes:


911...Sept 11 and the same day as my other half . You should see the looks we get at the airport when they look at our passports . I dunno if they have anything special planned for me or not . On my 40th...I got a pie plate full of butter from a waitress ...LOL...and I probably deserved all of it !  I would like to do something different for the day/week...deep sea fishing sounds like a lot of fun...then again...all that water and along way from shore ...maybe not ! :no:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

playedout6 said:


> I would like to do something different for the day/week...deep sea fishing sounds like a lot of fun...then again...all that water and along way from shore ...maybe not ! :no:


If you prefer land, you could always drive a stock car :thumbup: http://www.nascarracingexperience.com/NRE/


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

PhillysFinest said:


> Sissy!


I bet your a Eagles fan.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> I bet your a Eagles fan.


Patriots :thumbup:


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

NEPS.US said:


> I bet your a Eagles fan.


Show me da money! :jester:


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Woodland said:


> If you prefer land, you could always drive a stock car :thumbup: http://www.nascarracingexperience.com/NRE/


Nope...have no desire for speed at all . I like living .


----------

